# They haven't shut this group down yet?



## The Fever (Aug 26, 2020)

Got on here looking for an old post and was surprised to see they wrastled y'all into a fine little group. Kudo's to the admins!

Headed back to a Florida swamp! See y'all when its time to put in for Teal Tag Re-draws.


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 26, 2020)

Good luck to ya.


----------



## hrstille (Aug 26, 2020)

All the old guys who couldn't kill anything, but blamed the youngins for messing them up, left the group. 

All the youngins who claimed to know what they were doing, but really didn't have clue, left the group.

Pretty straight bunch now.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 28, 2020)

I guess I am an old guy who kills ducks but still says youngins are messing up the sport I am a dinosaur.


----------



## The Fever (Aug 29, 2020)

hrstille said:


> All the old guys who couldn't kill anything, but blamed the youngins for messing them up, left the group.
> 
> All the youngins who claimed to know what they were doing, but really didn't have clue, left the group.
> 
> Pretty straight bunch now.



Year's on earth have a way of humbling a man ...


----------



## The Fever (Aug 29, 2020)

MudDucker said:


> I guess I am an old guy who kills ducks but still says youngins are messing up the sport I am a dinosaur.



Glad to see you're still looming large over the forum!


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 29, 2020)

What is this duck hunting y’all speak of.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 29, 2020)

The Fever said:


> Glad to see you're still looming large over the forum!



I've been lookin' in.  Just been busy trying to get my teal tags for Georgia, Florida and Louisiana.


----------



## fi8shmasty (Aug 30, 2020)

Lol. 

?


----------



## The Fever (Aug 31, 2020)

kmckinnie said:


> What is this duck hunting y’all speak of.



Sweet mother of god ... They still allow Florida transplants to linger here?! Is that what the report feature is for?


----------



## The Fever (Aug 31, 2020)

MudDucker said:


> I've been lookin' in.  Just been busy trying to get my teal tags for Georgia, Florida and Louisiana.



Getting mine in the re-draw September 31st!


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 31, 2020)

The Fever said:


> Sweet mother of god ... They still allow Florida transplants to linger here?! Is that what the report feature is for?



There’s a report button. Is a reward offered ?
Hit it and find out. ?


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 31, 2020)

Any ducks around Tally town ?


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 31, 2020)

kmckinnie said:


> Any ducks around Tally town ?



White ones ... they decoy well to loaf bread.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 31, 2020)

MudDucker said:


> White ones ... they decoy well to loaf bread.


I had a place that was and most likely still loaded with woodies. 
Had a great time hunting there. 
the Ol man that had it past and that was the end of that.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 1, 2020)

kmckinnie said:


> I had a place that was and most likely still loaded with woodies.
> Had a great time hunting there.
> the Ol man that had it past and that was the end of that.



I've hunted several lakes around Tally, but all but one was public.  The public ones look like zoos these days.

The other was on a plantation owned by a Memphis banker I knew.  It was special.  I nearly cried at his funeral over the loss of that pond to me.


----------



## turkeykirk (Sep 1, 2020)

MudDucker said:


> White ones ... they decoy well to loaf bread.



I can always use my sandwich for bait.


----------



## jdgator (Sep 15, 2020)

MudDucker said:


> I've hunted several lakes around Tally, but all but one was public.  The public ones look like zoos these days.
> 
> The other was on a plantation owned by a Memphis banker I knew.  It was special.  I nearly cried at his funeral over the loss of that pond to me.



Tally born and raised... its a shame how much it has changed. I grew up hunting permanent blinds that we paddled to get to. Population growth, development, and shifting migrations are the culprit. I still hunt at Christmas though. It’s a family tradition.


----------



## Core Lokt (Sep 18, 2020)

Paddled to, Iamonia huh?

I hunt a lake around tally that is right down the road from the house. I'll be sitting out this weekend and let the bafoons have it. I'm working from home now and will hunt during the week.


----------



## The Fever (Oct 6, 2020)

jdgator said:


> Tally born and raised... its a shame how much it has changed. I grew up hunting permanent blinds that we paddled to get to. Population growth, development, and shifting migrations are the culprit. I still hunt at Christmas though. It’s a family tradition.



You should speak to the dudes who hunt SE Georgia. They echo a similar sentiment. 

Never had a problem getting on birds in Tallahassee or getting away from folks.


----------



## The Fever (Oct 6, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> Paddled to, Iamonia huh?
> 
> I hunt a lake around tally that is right down the road from the house. I'll be sitting out this weekend and let the bafoons have it. I'm working from home now and will hunt during the week.



Lakes were loaded with teal. I should have gone but I am running low on red meat for the freezer. Warden said the lakes weren't that busy either.


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 6, 2020)

I went once. had 1 teal decoy and killed it. didn't see any others on that hunt. The lake I hunt was covered with hunters. There is a boat ramp at the end of my road and I can see the traffic going down it. Don't believe everything the warden tells you.


----------



## Para Bellum (Oct 6, 2020)

The Fever said:


> Year's on earth have a way of humbling a man ...



What are you?  Around 28 by now?


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 7, 2020)

I can't tell you how many birds I killed in Iamonia years ago.  I've been once since they did the electric motor only and just did fair.  As with most public places these days, had someone set up nearly at the end of my decoy string.

Since all of the surrounding plantations started planting and flooding corn, the number of birds in the Tally lakes has dropped way off.  Used to have access to a 2 acre pond close to one of the plantations and whenever they shoot, we got some shooting from birds fleeing their pond.


----------



## The Fever (Oct 7, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> I went once. had 1 teal decoy and killed it. didn't see any others on that hunt. The lake I hunt was covered with hunters. There is a boat ramp at the end of my road and I can see the traffic going down it. Don't believe everything the warden tells you.



You mean I can't trust what FWC says?!


----------



## The Fever (Oct 7, 2020)

Metro Trout said:


> What are you?  Around 28 by now?



Something like that!


----------



## The Fever (Oct 7, 2020)

MudDucker said:


> I can't tell you how many birds I killed in Iamonia years ago.  I've been once since they did the electric motor only and just did fair.  As with most public places these days, had someone set up nearly at the end of my decoy string.
> 
> Since all of the surrounding plantations started planting and flooding corn, the number of birds in the Tally lakes has dropped way off.  Used to have access to a 2 acre pond close to one of the plantations and whenever they shoot, we got some shooting from birds fleeing their pond.



I just hug the property line but you're spot on. Private land hunters are ruining hunting for ducks here.


----------



## The Fever (Oct 7, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> I went once. had 1 teal decoy and killed it. didn't see any others on that hunt. The lake I hunt was covered with hunters. There is a boat ramp at the end of my road and I can see the traffic going down it. Don't believe everything the warden tells you.



Bet I know what road you live on ... I'll honk three times next time I pass


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 7, 2020)

The Fever said:


> Bet I know what road you live on ... I'll honk three times next time I pass




Don't just honk, pull in and say hello. Heck if you live by me or hunt here lets get a hunt in. I ain't skeert


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 7, 2020)

I may be after the first hunt but that will tell. All you need is a gun and amo.


----------



## Para Bellum (Oct 7, 2020)

The Fever said:


> Something like that!



I couldn’t imagine the wisdom.


----------



## The Fever (Oct 8, 2020)

Metro Trout said:


> I couldn’t imagine the wisdom.



The best wisdom. All of the wisdom. It's amazing. You wouldn't believe it.


----------

